# Blank mind??



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Please, who here has recoverered from the blank mind? Did your inner monologue come back?? Thank you


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/44287-i-recovered-maybe-this-can-give-you-some-hope/?hl=blank

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/34240-after-2-years-of-severe-suffering-i-finally-found-the-cause-please-read/?hl=blank

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/32106-you-can-and-will-get-better/?hl=blank

There is a lot of stories.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you both...

I still couldnt find how they got over the blankness. I am not thinking... that can't be okay... please HELP


----------



## Dp123 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Mezona, do you mean you are literally incapable of having an inner monologue? Could you listen to music and try to copy it in your head?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Exactly... no inner monologue... I can kinda copy it, but I din't really 'hear' it... Does it make sense?


----------



## Ernestia Ignis (Apr 13, 2018)

Mine is very similar to this.

No inner mologue at all

I write my thoughts onto paper but it's as if I'm not connected to the "self" that's writing them, because the inner monologue writing it isn't there.

it also prevents me from listening to/enjoying music because of the complete disconnection from memories.


----------

